# Please help a Military Wife



## Sammy Walker (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm posting this for my niece.Her friends GSD passed away last week and she is extremely upset.Her husband has been redeplode to Afg.She would like to find a male GSD or is willing to get another breed also as a companion and guardian.I can vouch that this would be a great home.

If someone has a good washout or young dog with some foundation training that you want to find a good home for please reply.It would be greatly appreciated.The lady lives in the Fort Worth,Texas area, but I will pay for transport costs for her.


Thank You all very much.
Sammy Walker


----------



## Sammy Walker (Jan 27, 2009)

Thank you to everyone who responded to my request to help out this young lady.I had a young GSD that I had been working with for someone and they asked me to donate him to this young lady.Once again I want to thank everyone personally.

God Bless You All

Sammy Walker


----------

